# IBS & Depo Shot



## Alexandria (Nov 29, 2001)

I have IBS-C with some D and it is always worse around my periods. On top of that I get extreme cramps on the first day and milder ones for the next 2, been that way since I was 14.When I was on the pill in my 20's it really helped the cramps but I developed a major blood clot so I was told I couldn't use hormones anymore.I've had problems on and off with Anemia for several years but no direct cause has ever been found. One doctor suggested it was due to my periods but they were always light. Last year I became severely anemic, took 4 units of blood to keep me from a heart attack and I've been getting iron infusions since. Since I'm 41 now my periods have started to change, getting slightly heavier and the cramping is worse so my hematologist and I decided I should look into removing my uterus to assist with both the blood loss and cramping. My Gyn said it wasn't severe enough to warrant surgery so put me on the Progestin only pill which has been proven safe for blood clots. It made my periods worse and more frequent so back to the Gyn. He put me on the Depo shot and things have been fantastic.I had about 6 weeks of minor spotting and one regular cramp free period during the first 3 month round and so far during this shot I haven't even had spotting. My IBS has also gotten much better, I haven't had a major bout in months.I'm sure it's not for everybody but for me it has been a lifesaver.


----------



## 14480 (Sep 3, 2006)

I've been on depo for a little over two years now. As with you, I am SOOO happy not have periods, because mine were severely painful as well as IBS-D aggrevating. Unfortunately, my D has not gotten better at all since being on depo. Hasn't gotten worse, but certainly isn't any better, and I actually had my first accident when I was on the shot. I've just been working harder on not eating triggering foods, and with taking calcium and that had helped me a little. too bad the shot didn't.


----------



## KittyKat12 (Jul 16, 2006)

The Depo Shot has been great for me. Although it hasn't resolved the IBS-D problem, it has really helped the problem that I had w/ cramping (which was so severe that I had a hard time functioning). I had also endo. I actually take it every 8 weeks (instead of 3 months) since I start to have problems once it starts wearing off. Plus, it helps keep the period at bay.


----------

